

Facebook Won't Honor Do-Not-Track Browser Setting - malloreon
http://adage.com/article/digital/facebook-web-browsing-history-ad-targeting/293656/

======
TheCoelacanth
No one of significance will honor the Do-Not-Track setting.

~~~
ambler0
From the article: "Social-media competitors Twitter and Pinterest do honor the
setting."

~~~
TheCoelacanth
Or at least they claim to.

